# VmWere fusion Mac



## Stepha (4 Mai 2018)

Bonjour 
Dans VmWere Fusion Mac, J’essaye d’accéder à l’invite de commande de Windows XP. ?
La fenêtre de l’invite de commande de Windows XP, Ne s’affiche qu’un bref instant ce qui fait que je ne peux pas taper de commandes dedans
Y a-t-il moyen de régler le délai d’affichage de l’invite de commande  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2018)

Si j’ai bien compris, tu as une VM Windows sur ton mac via VMware Fusion.
Sur ce Windows XP, tu as un problème avec l’invite de commande?

Il n’y a aucun paramètre dans WMware pour régler ce delai d’affichage. Le problème vient de XP ou alors ta version de WMware est incompatible avec XP.


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2018)

Stepha a dit:


> Dans VmWere Fusion Mac, J’essaye d’accéder à l’invite de commande de Windows XP. ?


Ce ne serait pas plutôt ceci... https://www.vmware.com/fr/products/fusion.html ...qui est donc VMware Fusion.


Stepha a dit:


> La fenêtre de l’invite de commande de Windows XP, Ne s’affiche qu’un bref instant ce qui fait que je ne peux pas taper de commandes dedans
> Y a-t-il moyen de régler le délai d’affichage de l’invite de commande ?


Par défaut, et ce quelle que soit la version de Windows, il n'y aucun réglage pour l'ouverture d'une fenêtre de commande, on en ouvre une et on la ferme quand bon nous semble. Tu devrais effacer ta machine virtuelle actuelle et en recréer une nouvelle, il n'y a eu jamais de réglage à faire pour cette fenêtre de commande.


----------



## Stepha (7 Mai 2018)

Bonjour

 S, i je cherche avoir l’invité de commande en démarrant Windows Xp Pro en mode sans échec,  c’est pour pouvoir réinitialiser le mot de passe d’un compte administrateur.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2018)

Stepha a dit:


> S, i je cherche avoir l’invité de commande en démarrant Windows Xp Pro en mode sans échec, c’est pour pouvoir réinitialiser le mot de passe d’un compte administrateur.


On peut afficher le BIOS d'une machine virtuelle en ayant au préalable sélectionné dans Préférences Système/Clavier l'activation des touches de fonction. En l'occurrence, avant de lancer la machine virtuelle, il faut tapoter sur la touche F8.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais trouvé comment on peut, et si c'est possible dans une machine virtuelle, afficher l'écran de récupération à l'ancienne avec cette possibilité d'ouvrir une fenêtre de commande.


----------



## Stepha (8 Mai 2018)

Locke a dit:


> On peut afficher le BIOS d'une machine virtuelle en ayant au préalable sélectionné dans Préférences Système/Clavier l'activation des touches de fonction. En l'occurrence, avant de lancer la machine virtuelle, il faut tapoter sur la touche F8.



Là d’accord, mais après la Vm ne nous laisse pas la main, pour réinitialiser le mot de passe du compte administrateur à l’aide de ligne de commande ?


----------

